# LMP1 Class Win at Sebring but No Overall for Audi



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Sebring – The Audi R10 TDI remains unbeaten after 22 races. In a turbulent 12-hour race at Sebring (US state of Florida), Audi achieved a 1-2 victory in the LM P1 category with their diesel-powered sports cars. Following eight Sebring victories in a row, however, Audi had to be content with class glory in the American endurance classic for the first time. In the overall classification, the two R10 TDI prototypes finished third and sixth. 
* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: LMP1 Class Win at Sebring but No Overall for Audi ([email protected])*

What was up with the brakes on the #1 Audi? I heard that they've lasted 30 hours without a problem, but they were BBQ'd after only 8?!
Well, all I can say about that is that if Audi finds out what was causing the brake problems with the R10, Peugeot better watch out, because I think that the brake problems and drivng difficulties probably go hand and hand(ie, fix one problem, fix the other).
And I'll bet that the LMP2 cars are watching out for this too, as they produce so much downforce that they could maybe bake their brakes too, just like what repeatedly happened with the Lotus 79.


----------

